# Anyone watching the Olympics?



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 7, 2016)

Title says it all. I'm watching the US women's gymnastics team kick butt right now.


----------



## Ban (Aug 7, 2016)

Netherlands here and I watched a bit of gymnastics, boxing and hockey.

I might sound unpatriotic, buuut I honestly thought the americans were a bit better in the women's gymnastics department. The american team also seemed to be having a lot more fun with eachother, really great to watch.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 8, 2016)

I am watching the cycling. the Dutch are kicking butt there. Well done to Anna van der Breggen, but my thoughts go out to Annemiek van Vleuten. I was her crash on the TV and it was truly terrible to see. It is a beast [that is a very polite word for it] of a course. Something like 7 big crashes in two days in the same 2km. Hopefully the TT will be a little safer.
And hopefully the Rowing will get going again. 
Hey I like my sports where you can sit down to take part...


----------



## Ban (Aug 8, 2016)

That crash was devastating. 

Considering how much we Dutch people cycle on average, it would be quite strange if our team didn't do well. It's a fairly common saying here to say that there are more bikes than people in the Netherlands.  

And I will agree on that last point Joe. Nothing wrong with a good sport where you can sit. Scratch that, I will just sit. Forget that sport part.


----------



## feathertoad (Aug 9, 2016)

CupofJoe said:


> I am watching the cycling. the Dutch are kicking butt there. Well done to Anna van der Breggen, but my thoughts go out to Annemiek van Vleuten. I was her crash on the TV and it was truly terrible to see. It is a beast [that is a very polite word for it] of a course. Something like 7 big crashes in two days in the same 2km. Hopefully the TT will be a little safer.
> And hopefully the Rowing will get going again.
> Hey I like my sports where you can sit down to take part...



It was a terrible crash!  I changed the channel, couldn't look at it.  Poor Annemiek van Vleuten.  I hope she gets better sooner!


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2016)

Very pleased to see Canada's women's rugby sevens grab a medal.  Also hoping for a women's soccer medal.

Crashing is part of life in cycling.  I hear she is doing well.


----------



## Swordfry (Aug 9, 2016)

I really only like watching fencing, archery, javelin and a little bit of the judo and taekwondo. And also the jousting-wait no sorry that would be far too cool to have in the modern world. But really, though, those are the ones that interest me. The ones that would have been very practical for ancient Greek warriors.

I also like the rowing. For cardio at the gym, I mostly get on the rowing machine, along with a little cycling. Good overall body strength training cardio, and low impact on the joints. Ever since I started on the rower, I've taken a little interest in watching professional rowers. It's a little cool, but at the same time, honestly a little boring.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 10, 2016)

Swordfry said:


> And also the jousting-wait no sorry that would be far too cool to have in the modern world.



You may get your wish... Let's make Jousting an Olympic Sport


----------



## Miskatonic (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope, not I.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 11, 2016)

The America field hockey team will give the Netherlands the old what for!!


----------



## Ban (Aug 11, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> The America field hockey team will give the Netherlands the old what for!!



We'll see... we'll see.


..And by we'll see I mean We'll kick your ass!


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 12, 2016)

The 2 Simones (American: Gymnastics and Swimming) have me dancing. SO HAPPY!

Now, if only nighttime coverage would also show us some sports other than gymnastics and swimming that would be great. I want to see fencing!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 12, 2016)

Aspasia said:


> The 2 Simones (American: Gymnastics and Swimming) have me dancing. SO HAPPY!
> 
> Now, if only nighttime coverage would also show us some sports other than gymnastics and swimming that would be great. I want to see fencing!



I want to see fencing too! 

Simone Biles is awesome. The women's gymnastics was so much better to watch than the men's...the US men's team is terrible...

Unfortunately, i havent watched in a few days because i don't have tv at home.


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 12, 2016)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> I want to see fencing too!
> 
> Simone Biles is awesome. The women's gymnastics was so much better to watch than the men's...the US men's team is terrible...
> 
> Unfortunately, i havent watched in a few days because i don't have tv at home.



She ROCKED everything! I love gymnastics, I'm like the least athletic person ever so I'm just mind = blown the entire time. 

I can usually only watch in the evening, so I find out what happens from the Internet then see it in the evening! I really hate the time delay for broadcasting--I can see everyone on the East Coast getting all excited but it's a few hours before I'll see what happened on-screen! Argh.


----------



## Russ (Aug 14, 2016)

Loving the Canadian women's soccer team overachieving.

And would someone mind putting a gag on Hope Solo?  What is that embarrassment still doing on the USWNT anyways?

We are getting far more track cycling coverage this year and I am eating it up.


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 15, 2016)

They're showing the women's 10k open water swimming marathon right now. How crazy is that?! 2 hours swimming in the ocean ...

Synchronized swimming was pretty fun to watch.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't have TV at home, so i have to watch whenever i'm at my Mamaw's house. I watched a little of the kayaking and some beach volleyball.


----------



## Ban (Aug 23, 2016)

Netherlands won 19 medals in a country of 16 million, USA won 121 medals in a country of 318 million.
Sooo I just have to say that per capita we won.


Bit late,but I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 23, 2016)

Banten said:


> Netherlands won 19 medals in a country of 16 million, USA won 121 medals in a country of 318 million.
> Sooo I just have to say that per capita we won.
> 
> 
> Bit late,but I had to get that off my chest.



I read an article somewhere that the best predictor of medal count is GDP. Besides we beat you in volleyball so...


----------



## Reaver (Aug 23, 2016)

Banten said:


> Netherlands won 19 medals in a country of 16 million, USA won 121 medals in a country of 318 million.
> Sooo I just have to say that per capita we won.
> 
> 
> Bit late,but I had to get that off my chest.



Of course we won more medals. The U.S. sent 552 athletes while your country sent 237.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 23, 2016)

My favorite Olympics are the Winter ones, but I enjoy to watch the Summer games as well.

I was not very happy with the idea of Olympic Games at Rio because of the many troubles of that city, but in the end I think that they were very successful and fun. My favorite disciplines to watch of the Summer games are Swimming, Diving, Mountain Bike and Rhythmic Gymnastics.

The Green Pool incident was funny at first, but I was worried about the health of the divers!

I am sure that the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games are going to be great. Did you see the Super Mario thing that the Japanese Prime Minister did at the Closure Ceremony, with the green pipe and everything? That was wonderful =)

Now I cannot wait for the Winter Games to start...


----------



## Ban (Aug 24, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I read an article somewhere that the best predictor of medal count is GDP. Besides we beat you in volleyball so...



Yeah...
But how did Field hockey work out for you guys again


----------



## Ban (Aug 24, 2016)

Reaver said:


> Of course we won more medals. The U.S. sent 552 athletes while your country sent 237.



Of course, but I have to be patriotic right? 

Weird how the UK managed to win more medals than China. And how India only got 2 medals.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 24, 2016)

Banten said:


> Of course, but I have to be patriotic right?



Absolutely!


----------



## Russ (Aug 24, 2016)

In Canada the vast majority of our medals were won by women (with one very notable exception).

People are joking about perhaps not bothering to send a men's team next time.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 24, 2016)

Banten said:


> Weird how the UK managed to win more medals than China. And how India only got 2 medals.


Not really... Most countries slump in the two games after their "Home" games. So the Chinese are at the theoretical bottom of their slump. The UK [via the National Lottery] just poured a lot Â£10s of millions in to making sure that didn't happen for them.
As for India... When their leading Winter Sports person has to have a Kickstarter to get the money to go to Sochi and trains on roads... Then sport is not a national priority.
Now Fiji winning the Rugby 7s... I have never loved winning Silver more...


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 24, 2016)

Banten said:


> Yeah...
> But how did Field hockey work out for you guys again



Eh, we don't care a whit for field hockey unless it's the Olympics.


----------



## Russ (Aug 25, 2016)

And they hit Hope Solo with the big ban hammer!  Finally.


----------

